# Rainbow Bridge Changes



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2009)

First and most importantly every ones is welcome to post about any loss. Rabbit, Cat, Dog, Hamster, Lizard, Human etc. Just clearly state in the description what the loss is. In other words if it is a dog post that it is a dog.

Also in the description please include the date. From now on after two months from the first post we will be moving them to the tribute section.The moving has already started so if you can not find your thread just look in the tribute section.

If you have poems or verses please post them here.... PIN: For Those We Have Loved and Lost 

ray:Thank you.


----------



## Flashy (Mar 13, 2009)

So presumably if someone wants to post about a death that occured more than two months ago, then they should post that in the tribute forum? Or is it moved two months after the first post no matter what the date of death?

I think I confused myself.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> So presumably if someone wants to post about a death that occured more than two months ago, then they should post that in the tribute forum? Or is it moved two months after the first post no matter what the date of death?
> 
> I think I confused myself.




Good question. I would say from date of post because some people join and want to post of a prior loss.


----------



## Flashy (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 18, 2009)

Can we not put poems or verses in RB posts then? I like to do that sometimes...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2009)

There is a pinned thread up top to add things like that. I honestly don't read the individual ones. I do read this...PIN: For Those We Have Loved and Lost


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Can we not put poems or verses in RB posts then? I like to do that sometimes...


I am thinking in the thread is fine. Just not in it's own thread.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2009)

I think RB Announcements threads or the Tribute section would be okay, just not its on thread in the news section. This whole change was meant to make it easier to see 'new' announcements, so people can be aware of the news or the loss when it happens. People bumping up old threads and/or posting tributes was making it difficult to tell what was new and what was old. 

sas


----------

